# Minamino syrup



## bigfellaking (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi guys,

Just wondering wether anyone has used or is still using minamino syrup and what r your thoughts about it? I used this a few year bk but most people have never heard of it. I'm only 27 but have trained with a few old schoolers in my time and they said this was the dogs in supplementation. It contains a load of different ammino's and vitamin's and a whole load of other ingredients. The taste and smell is horrible but ya get used to it lol. I used this on a cycle along with protein etc with excellent gains but with all of this ya not really sure what is working and I never used this by itself so I'm interested to see wot others think?


----------

